# What would you choose?



## Jaytrek57 (Jun 16, 2004)

Here’s an interesting little tidbit, debate, question that was posed to me over a campfire and perhaps a few Sam Summers. It’s a “would you rather” or “either or” type deal.

The mountain gods come to you one day and say, 

“I give you the following, you can have a shot at climbing Everest (no guarantees of success) and I will pay for all expenses, including a year off from work to train, all your bills during the year and assuming you come back…your same position at work…..however your family situation is yours to deal with as you see fit…..

but….

“You can never again set foot in the White Mountains of New Hampshire.” 

What would you do?


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2004)

Easy for me. The Whites.


----------



## coberg (Jun 16, 2004)

Not even a consideration.  The Whites.  One trip (albeit an amazing one) vs. a lifetime of trips?  I'll be surprised if anyone chooses the Everest option!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jun 16, 2004)

Forgot to post my choice.

After much debate...I chose Everest.

I love the Whites...it is my stomping grounds...it would hurt to give them up...but I think I would in this case. 

Of course I would have to move to the Pacific Northwest. :wink:


----------



## Joshua B (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm afraid I might die if I tried to climb Everest so I'd choose the Whites. Vermont, Maine, and Mass skiing and hiking would be alright with me. Besides, I'm more interested in Mt. Ararat.


----------



## trailbiscuit (Jun 16, 2004)

The Whites...but only because the Everest deal included "same position at work."  :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 16, 2004)

The Whites. Too much chance of death on Everest.
 8)


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 16, 2004)

whites no question, everest doesn't interest me in the slightest even if someone could wave a magic wand and remove the most serious dangers.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 16, 2004)

I love it here in the Whites. I wouldn't give up hiking these mtns for all the tea in China let alone Everest. (Ever rest sounds so forever)


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jun 16, 2004)

[This kind of thing happens every day, way too many times in America. Sacrificing the future for one day, granted a terrific day, but it is only one day, and nothing ever like it ever again....]

I agree...great point...however...I also believe this is what makes this country pretty exceptional. The willingness to take chances at times in all forms.

Ah balance... :beer: [/quote]


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 17, 2004)

uphillklimber hits on a big part of the big wedding factor, and that's the media.  not just TV (a big part), but movies, magazines, internet, books, ads, etc.  beginning when children are old enough to view and hear media (before they can even understand media, actually), they are bombarded with images and ideals of the "perfect" romance and marriage.  little girls and young women beginning dreaming and planning their "perfect" wedding based on images the media gives them before they even get to high school!  so few people ever consider alternatives to the traditional wedding which is intended to make people spend a huge amount of money on that one day.  while it's great to bring family and friends together in cellebration for a marriage, very rarely are cheaper non-traditional options looked at.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2004)

It's true (and maybe our recently-engaged visitor will note this) that we spent almost a year planning the wedding, and hardly any time planning the marriage. If it weren't for the pre-marital counseling our church offered, we'd be uppa creek right now!

-Stephen


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd definitely choose the Whites over Everest, however if the choice was the 7 highest summits on Earth instead of only Everest I'd definitly consider it.

As far as weddings go, my wife and I got married in Oct. 01 in a small ceremony with just our parents present. This was on a Wednesday so after the ceremony we headed for the Whites for a couple of days until our reception on Saturday night. The reception for about 30 of our closest family & friends was buffet style at an old inn on the North Shore. On the next day we went to Disney World for a week and had a great time. In total we spent less than $2,000 on the whole ceremony and honeymoon. This was a terrific decision on our part because a week after we got back from the honeymoon I got laid off and couldn't find a steady job for the next year and a half.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 17, 2004)

The Whites for certain!   No question about it.   Redlining should keep me busy for years!


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 18, 2004)

For me it's the Whites.  Everest would be great, but without the guarantee of making the summit...  It's just too much to give up.

Which brings me to our wedding....
$3500, 35 people, completely planned and hosted by my bride and myself.  We even made our own invitations and our nephew (then 12) played the wedding march on his saxophone.  Everyone said it was one of the most charming and memorable weddings they had even been to.  I just wish I had laid out some more $$ to have it taped.

Friends of our are spending upwards of $15,000 for a wedding this coming weekend.  Sure is an expensive 4-6 hours of "fun", especially when you consider they have a 50% chance of staying together.

People say "But it's their special day, a once in a lifetime."  Yeah, right.  Take the $15,000 and spend it over 15 years on lots of "little" days that will probably strengthen your marriage way more than that one "special" day where the likelyhood of the bride shedding tears (and not of joy) is probably in the range of 50%.  (Bridesmaids of aforementioned bride have already alienated mother-of-bride in the planning process, can't wait to hear the day-of stories.)


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2004)

And yet... for the momentus occasion, I really did'nt want to celebrate with a pot luck supper in the backyard of my in-laws... which is the direction it was taking until a great benefactor (my dad) intervened and footed the reception cost.


----------



## skican (Jun 18, 2004)

Got married February 03) on top of Smugglers Notch with Mt. Mansfield as our backdrop for pictures. Justice of the Peace, 50 bucks (we gave her 100), roll of film, $4.00, developed, $8.00. Oh yeah, the condo for the week was $2500. Memories, priceless. We skied all day, cooked our own meals and never left the room once we got back to it after skiing one of the best places in the East.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 18, 2004)

White Mountains.

Spent nine years planning the marriage, six weeks planning the wedding and seven days between Baxter State Park and Acadia National Park as a reward.  I ski, she rides horses and we hike/snowshoe together.

Been blissful.


----------

